# Suggestions on speaker-solution



## MariusL (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi!

I've got this one customer that is the owner of a kindergarden. He gave me a request earlier this week, that I cant seem to solve....

He've been out buying these old parts from old trams/trains including the buttons you press when you want the train to stop. He wants me to make that when the kids press this button; a light that says "STOP" turns on, at the same time that a sound lasting 30 seconds starts playing. This should happen every time a kid press the button.

The light is not the problem, its the music Ive been going crazy about. Please help...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You need to fill out your profile including your occupation in the electrical industry before we're allowed to advise you per the Terms of Use of this site due to the inherent risk of death in working with electricity.


Considering this is in a kindergarten, I don't see any leeway here.


If you are not an electrical industry professional you are invited to post your question over at this site's sister site at www.DIYChatroom.com where there are plenty of people who can help you.


Good luck with your project.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Marius. Just like Mike say's. Profile please.


----------



## MariusL (Dec 18, 2018)

Thank you. Done


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the easiest way to do it is to take apart a kids music toy.

They are cheap, and you would just have to tap into the built in button to play the music.
Most of these toys play the songs for about 15-30secs.


I think just about every toy my grandkids have play music :vs_laugh:
When I was a kid, we had to listen to the radio :vs_mad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@MariusL, I see from your profile you're not in the US but in English you could search for an "ANNUNCIATOR." That's the word the alarm system manufacturers use for this kind of thing. You'll want one that lets you record the sound. The rest is easy. 

There are also boards available in hobby automation like this one 

https://www.adafruit.com/product/2342?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8eGJld2r3wIVCx6GCh0-jguoEAQYASABEgJ4fvD_BwE 

that does the same thing, much much cheaper, probably less reliable, but probably reliable enough for a toy. With this you have to build the enclosure around it and solder leads etc.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MariusL said:


> Thank you. Done


Thank You.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you could re-engineer a music button (rewire to DPDT switch) (search something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Personal-Voice-Recorder-Projects-Customized/dp/B07FTS7B8Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1545237569&sr=8-4&keywords=music+buttons)


OR

you could do it with an arduino (by the time you build this you will know how to program the light as well) https://www.instructables.com/id/Playing-Wave-file-using-arduino/

Alternatively, it's a good project for an old plc if you have one laying around.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I thought this was about Pelosi.

My bad.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Velkommen ombord @MariusL!

Nyt turen din her.


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

MariusL said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got this one customer that is the owner of a kindergarden. He gave me a request earlier this week, that I cant seem to solve....
> 
> ...


I would use a windmill


----------

